# need help tightening stock 240sx suspension



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

i have a '95 240sx, and every time i go over the smallest dip or bump in the road, the car bounces like its on a trampoline. not too much body roll in turns, but the less the better. does anyone know how i can tighten my stock suspension down, so i stop bouncing up and down the road? thanks


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Seeing your car is 10yrs old you may want to try coil spring boosters.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

tme1129 said:


> i have a '95 240sx, and every time i go over the smallest dip or bump in the road, the car bounces like its on a trampoline. not too much body roll in turns, but the less the better. does anyone know how i can tighten my stock suspension down, so i stop bouncing up and down the road? thanks


Damper replacement, bushing replacement. Springs don't lose rate over time (they only lose free length), but your dampers and rubber bushings usually wear out by the 10 year mark. If you still have the stock springs, try some KYB GR2's. It's realtively cheap and very effective.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

What ReVerm said.

new shocks/struts and suspension bushings are in order.
for the rear suspension, you can use the kit from a Z32, but they're a royal PITA to install. took me about 16 hours just to do the rears. fronts were cake compared to them.


----------

